# Boer Bucks



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Got them at our local auction on a whim, now need to pick ONE. I am leaning towards the black buck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Body wise they look about the same to me the black one looks a bit more thick in the chest.....and well after solid reds my next favorite color is black heads so I pick the black one


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I pick the black one too.

Just as a hint... to get that tag off without ripping their hair out, spray WD-40 underneath on the glue and slowly pull it off. It will come right off. The WD-40 will also help to get the glue off of their hair. I learned this trick from a guy who used to work at a cattle sale barn, the owner would buy cattle from other sales and it was his job to remove the old tags, clean the glue off and put on a new tag so they could be run through that sale without people knowing they just came from another.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> I pick the black one too.
> 
> Just as a hint... to get that tag off without ripping their hair out, spray WD-40 underneath on the glue and slowly pull it off. It will come right off. The WD-40 will also help to get the glue off of their hair. I learned this trick from a guy who used to work at a cattle sale barn, the owner would buy cattle from other sales and it was his job to remove the old tags, clean the glue off and put on a new tag so they could be run through that sale without people knowing they just came from another.


Ha!! Where have you and that idea been my whole goat buying time lol. I still have some with glue on them from 4 months ago!!!
Also Brit wanted to tell you.....Brandi the owner lady said that the father to those kids is a black Wilton buck. She has their fathers full brother so she was stoked to see spots from him sincethis is her first year using her buck.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Brandi? The breeder of these kids? Any way I could get in touch with her?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She's not the breeder she just talked to them when they brought them in. She is blond with glasses usually does the computer stuff above the ring. You can try asking her but be warned they get POed if anyone trys to do side deals. The old man yelled at me when I bought 10 baby ducks and gave one to a kid at price. I can try and ask her if you want....I told her 1000 times I'm done buying lol


----------

